# How to auto-logout after XXX idle?



## lhmwzy (Jan 20, 2009)

When ssh to a sever,how to auto-logout after XXX idle?
in tcsh,I know to set autologout=X
How in the default /bin/sh shell to autologut?


----------



## brd@ (Jan 20, 2009)

Some shells don't support the auto-logout features so if you have to have this feature, you'll need to switch to a shell that does.


----------



## lhmwzy (Jan 20, 2009)

brd@ said:
			
		

> Some shells don't support the auto-logout features so if you have to have this feature, you'll need to switch to a shell that does.


TKS for your reply.
You mean bourne shell doesn't support auto-logout?
I know tcsh shell support auto-logout.


----------



## singularity (Jan 20, 2009)

Bash should have a TMOUT variable with the time expressed in seconds. You could use bash to achieve what you want.


----------

